# At the Field Trials



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

I know one should not brag, but when someone in your family does the totally unexpected your chest is bursting with pride and it is very hard not too.

Yesterday was RT's first Field Trial, and what a trial it was for him. He took third Place in a Open Puppy Stake. At the end of the day, after the ribbons were handed out, one of RT's judges came up to me and said it is very rare that they see a dog run and do the things RT did. Went on to say that his run just blew them away. 

I'll just quote Ken, his handler from Willowynd Ranch, who is far more elegant than I in describing what he did.

"There is no doubt that "Rufus Tiberius" or "RT", or "TY" or "Oliver" as his Dad II and Charles good friend (Bill) calls him is loved regardless of his talents. But yesterday, TY proved his merit in his first run ever at a Field trial. He ran on grounds he had never seen, being handled off horseback which he had never been, running with another Pup he had never met. He was all business and worked magnificently. It was not a small Puppy stake - a dozen entries. It was not a Vizsla only stake, but an All Pointing breed - many of which were German Shorthairs which can prove tough competition. He truly shined like the star he is, but his shine paled in comparison to the pride of his Owner. He took a third place, which though is not "the blue" was a great accomplishment as the true intent was just to get him on new grounds in an exposure run in a trial setting."

You can read the whole article Ken wrote on his blog at:

http://willowyndranch.blogspot.com/2013/03/an-awakening-of-sorts.html 

Thank you again Ken for a very great day and looking forward to many more in the future.

With apologies to RBD: I have gotten in, Strapped in, Holding on, and Enjoying the ride. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

just been there and done that ! PIKE has no clue about ribbons - but makes me proud he can run with the best !!! PIKE goes into a different VVorld when you say HUNT EM UP !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Way to go TY, and will be looking forward to more stories from the field.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Way to go, Ty!!!!!!! 8)

I can't wait to hear about his next time out.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I will roar for you mate ;D

BRAG, SHOUT, GREAT JOB 

All the News we read is Garbage this is what WE need to Me

GETTING HER DONE TOP SHELF""

SIR RUDY AND PUP SALUTE YOU AND KEN

FLEX SOME

YOU EARNED IT


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I Stand 6ft 5 go 255lbs the little lad Artic" lol

I am so very Proud of you and your crew 

We wins ;D

Remember all of this one


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats! That's great! Where was the trial at?


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Great jog Rufus. I can only imagine the joy you fell seeing your pup shine the way he does


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

dmak,

You can read about the joy I felt, and still do, on Ken's blog site. He really put the joy and pride I felt into words I could never express. You can read it here.

http://willowyndranch.blogspot.com/

RT


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Good way to get hooked. Never too late to get started.

RBD


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

organicthoughts...RT (TY) is 9 months old.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Lovely dog TR, great trainer,... Congratulations.


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

That's fantastic, RT! I love hearing about the success people have with their Vs whether it be in competition or a personal success at home. Congrats!!


----------

